# -    ?!
!
             .    .
 , .   .
    15000.,       - 7000. 
:
1.       ?   ?

----------


## mvf

IMHO   -    =>     .

----------

.
 :
1.  
15000-7000-(     )=7000 ()
7000*24%=1680    

2.  
15000-7000=8000.
8000*16,67%=1334.
    ?
      ?

 !!!

----------


## mvf

1.    (  15000),    24%.
2. 15000  20/120 = 2500 : .   91 -  68..

----------

*mvf*, 
..        :
1. 15000-7000-2500(,   15000)-(      -)=4500 ()
2. 4500*24%=1080 -   .
  ?

      ,        ?
,  !!!

----------


## mvf

99 - 68

----------

:
1.           ?  44?
2.        -  50 62,  51 50  -   ?

    -      .  .

----------

!  - !!!

----------

:
      44   .       .        ,   . ,   ,    -             71   91.2???

  !
!!!

----------

